# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΣ KAI VOIP Η ΛΥΣΗ!!

## zodiac

οσοι εχουμε παροχο με voip και δεν δουλευει ο συναγερμος,δηλαδη δεν μπορει να στειλει τα σηματα στο κεντρο ληψεως σηματων η δεν θελουμε να εχουμε αστικη χρεωση σε καθε κληαη(για αυτους που εχουν ακομα οτε  ::  )
υπαρχει ενα πλακετακι το sirion που το συνδεεεις στην εξοδο του modem του συναγερμου,και μετα αυτο το συνδεουμε στο router μας με ενα καλωδιο δικτυου.
ετσι εχουμε τα εξης πλεονηκτηματα.

1:Δεν εχουμε καμια χρεωση γιατι τα σηματα περνανε μεσω Internet.
2:Δεν εχουμε καμια ασυμβατοτητα με παροχους που ειναι voip
3:Σειριακή σύνδεση προγραμματισμού και επέκτασης 
4:Ενεργοποίηση / απενεργοποίηση 2 PGM μέσω web browser (π.χ. Internet Explorer)
link
http://www.paradox.gr/com_modules.htm

καποια στιγμη θα το παρω να το τεσταρω.αν και εγω εχω netone και δεν εχω δοκιμασει αν περνανε τα σηματα.

----------


## papashark

Ενδιαφέρον !  ::

----------


## gvaf

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον .  ::  
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ?

----------


## nektariosko

θα πρεπει να δεις εαν ο συναγερμος σου κανει κληση η στελνει τονους στο κεντρο(security)
προσωπικα που ειχα δοκιμασει με αλτεκ και παπ2 επαιξε κανονικοτατα οπως και σε τριξμποξ!!!τωρα παιζει πανω σε χολ και τα παει καλα!!
βασικα εαν δεν σου παιξει μπορεις να πεις στην εταιρεια σου να αλλαξει μοναδα συναγερμου.  ::

----------


## mojiro

Όταν δεν είσαι πάνω σε ΟΤΕ, η γραμμή έχει μια καθυστέρηση έως σου δώσει τόνο. Αυτό που μόνο χρειάζεται είναι να ρυθμιστεί ο συναγερμός να περιμένει περισσότερο για να ξεκινήσει την κλήση. Τώρα εάν είναι απαρχαιωμένο το κέντρο και δεν έχει τέτοια επιλογή... ναι θα χρειαστεί αντικατάσταση με κάτι πιο σύγχρονο.

----------


## lpschalkis

Καλημέρα σας!

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το sirion σε εγκατάσταση με ιντερνετ μέσω 3G Modem router?

Έχω κάνει τα πάντα και το SIRION δεν στέλνει τίποτα και δεν φαίνεται online σε 3 διαφορετικά Κέντρα λήψης που δοκίμασα...

----------

